# mis fotos de Arequipa, de colección



## dmt_arequipa (Apr 20, 2008)

gracias por los comentarios!! 
Aquel fenomeno ocurrio un 4 de Febrero de 1989, recuerdo muy clarito como escuchamos en mi exjato en la radio el rio estaba entrando con fuerza y la lluvia era tremenda, de ahi con mis familiares fuimos en carro en medio de una tempestad a la av bolognesi y se veia que el rio estaba dentro de toda esa parte baja del club inter, desde la cancha futbol, de ahi la torrentera principal antes del puente grau, se dice no habia entrado con tal magnitud desde 1920 aprox. ('el mundo vegetal de los andes peruanos'). De ahi fuimos a puente bolognesi ex club aleman , y ahi vi la destruccion, imagenes que nunca se me borraran de la mente. el puente bajo grau en construccion sirvio de compuerta y el agua ingreso toda la av. la marina hasta vallecito, asi ocurrio. existe un video de aquel 4 de febrero de 1989.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

haber si posteas el video


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

interesante thread dmt


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Seria interesante ver el video!


----------



## turismoarequipa (May 13, 2008)

W w w . T u r i s m o A r e q u i p a . C o m

Es un portal dedicado con mucho cariño a todos los arequipeños que por una u otra razón tuvieron que emigrar, dejando atrás amigos y familiares, así como inolvidables momentos vividos.

A través de ella y aprovechando la Tecnología de hoy queremos tratar de mantener un estrecho lazo entre los que se fueron y los que quedaron, y de esta manera ayudar a que todos tengan la posibilidad de conocer otros lugares y costumbres que nos ayudan a valorar lo nuestro y sacar adelante a nuestra linda Arequipa.

Te estaremos esperando ... 

W w w . T u r i s m o A r e q u i p a . C o m


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

^^¿Que se cree este tipo? >>> BANNED hno:


----------



## dmt_arequipa (Apr 20, 2008)

*Arequipa, av. la Marina y Rio Chili*

Queridos compatriotas! 
Estoy muy agradecido por todos sus mensajes! El video sobre aquel dia de febrero de 1989 lo subire a comienzos del 2009, esperen ya, no tenemos apuro  yo avisare cuando lo suba porque se que causara muchisimo asombro entre propios, extraños conocidos y demas jejeje!! Dejemos la intriga para descansar por unos meses.
Aqui subo una fotito que tome en febrero me parece del 2002, tuvimos ciertamente una buena temporada de lluvias entonces, esta foto es muy xvr y sera ideal si alguien tuviera una foto tomada del mismo lugar en epoca de no lluvias para comparar ! 
Un abrazo compañeros arequipeños !


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que horrible clima, me gusta la lluvia, pero eso es demasiado.


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

La lluvia extrema definitivamente malogra actividad económica de Arequipa, por que si bien llueve en Arequipa, el Arequipeño no esta acostumbrado a la lluvia. Entonces comienza a llover fuerte y todos se van a sus casas y los locales comerciales están vacíos.....


----------



## dmt_arequipa (Apr 20, 2008)

*Arequipa*

Las lluvias extremas definitivamente malogran en parte la afluencia turistica pero en sí genera mayor biodiversidad alrededor de nuestra ciudad, como muchos sabran los bosques de queñua que existian en las faldas del misti y chachani han desaparecido por acción del hombre. Sin lluvias Arequipa se secara y no habra agua para la agricultura. Ademas con lo del calentamiento global sepase que nuestro Perú afrontara quizas peores situaciones climatologicas los proximos años. 

Arequipa desde campiña cerca de Chiguata


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Increible la foto, por eso cuando los arequipeños van a zonas donde llueve demasiado les afecta y no se acostumbran facilmente (es mi caso tambien )


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos .... me gusta mucho la lluvia .. pero fue una lastima los daños que causaron el 89 y el 98 ... Excepto este año no ha vuelto a llover asi en años ....

La ciudad siempre queda hermosa y limpia despues de las lluvias ....


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

dmt_arequipa said:


> Queridos compatriotas!
> Estoy muy agradecido por todos sus mensajes! El video sobre aquel dia de febrero de 1989 lo subire a comienzos del 2009, esperen ya, no tenemos apuro  yo avisare cuando lo suba porque se que causara muchisimo asombro entre propios, extraños conocidos y demas jejeje!! Dejemos la intriga para descansar por unos meses.
> Aqui subo una fotito que tome en febrero me parece del 2002, tuvimos ciertamente una buena temporada de lluvias entonces, esta foto es muy xvr y sera ideal si alguien tuviera una foto tomada del mismo lugar en epoca de no lluvias para comparar !
> Un abrazo compañeros arequipeños !


que buena foto DMT...... por poco y rebalza su capacidad el Chili.....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Quisiera ver más fotos de Cayma y de algunas zonas del centro en esa epoca


----------

